# 430 EX II Assist Beam Cover lost



## aiai (Nov 16, 2012)

Dear CR community,

do you any sources in Austria or Europe to order this replacement part for my 430ex ii?
(http://www.uscamera.com/cy2-1601.htm)

I have lost it somehow 

kr, aiai


----------



## AdamJ (Nov 17, 2012)

I ordered the same part for a Sigma flash I had, and Sigma sent it to me the next day. Surely your local Canon service centre or authorised repairer can do the same for you?


----------



## curtisnull (Nov 17, 2012)

Call Canon. They are really great about sending out parts like that. 

I remember back in the day when I was shooting Nikons. Once or twice I broke a hot shoe on a flash. The nikon part cost was outrageous. The same thing happened when I was shooting Canon's. I couldn't believe how cheap the part was.


----------



## aiai (Nov 17, 2012)

hopefully it works, normally the authorised repair company in Austria, canon itself doesn't repair anything, wants to 'repair' it by themselves (expensive). As usual, asking doesn't cost anything. 

I'll let you know on monday how the process here works!

thanks


----------

